# Any word on the trade sizes of Einszett Anti Insect + Pre Cleaner



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

WE WANT BULK!!! WE WANT BULK!!!

thanks john boy


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok the bulk that I am being told we can get is, 1 litre sizes that are dilutable 1:100 so thats a lot of insect remover!!! :doublesho 

I will chase for a price today. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

thanks john boy, jesus that was a quick reply. Hope you arent that quick in bed as Mrs. John Boy wont be too happy


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^lmao


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> thanks john boy, jesus that was a quick reply. Hope you arent that quick in bed as Mrs. John Boy wont be too happy


:doublesho Nah your missus said I took just the right amount of time 

Boom Boom


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

But Lou said it was all over in seconds :doublesho 

Thank you and good night :lol:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> :doublesho Nah your missus said I took just the right amount of time
> 
> Boom Boom


i was waiting for that reply, now my gf will give you a hiding of a life time :wave:

oh and eerrrmmmmm. Tell ur wife i said hi


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

AndyC said:


> But Lou said it was all over in seconds :doublesho
> 
> Thank you and good night :lol:


Mate!!

Didnt you realise she was just trying to make YOU feel better :doublesho

Push for more info and the truth will prevail...

Ill get my coat....


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> i was waiting for that reply, now my gf will give you a hiding of a life time :wave:
> 
> oh and eerrrmmmmm. Tell ur wife i said hi


She was a bit rough last time (could you have a word about that for me)

The bruises do go down after a couple of days 

She says hi back 

J.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

^^ he he

100:1 !?!?!?

Does it come in some sort of lead casing?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> ^^ he he
> 
> 100:1 !?!?!?
> 
> Does it come in some sort of lead casing?


IF you buy enough of it I am sure I could arrange something


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

hyper wash is 400:1 but we all know who dont use it like that. much is the litre then john boy?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

It looks like it will be about £25.00


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> It looks like it will be about £25.00


feck, hope it dilutes well then. Ill buy after you test its dilution


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

andyollie said:


> feck, hope it dilutes well then. Ill buy after you test its dilution


Of course it'll dilute well - the retail 500ml bottle is just going to be the trade stuff pre-diluted.

Ben


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

johnny im gonna take a bottle of this. pm me a delivered price and where to send the payment or add it to the site


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Bump Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I am still working on getting labels done..... 

I dont want to be sending products out without them..... 

However, if you want to use your current Anti Insect bottle with the label then I can send it to you in a plain bottle. But wish to make you aware up front! 

Johnny


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

lol, sounds fine johnny. where i send the money? how much?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill pm you with details... Right now I need a BEER!

Its so damn hot


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

then pm me u *****.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

andyollie said:


> then pm me u *****.


:wall: Dont I get any time to rest!!

Ill do it now..

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And Sent


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

and replied u wobbler


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> It looks like it will be about £25.00


Got any more of this available? I'm not sure if I need 1 litre (= 100 litres diluted), but it seems like a good price.

Nige


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I will have very soon (that Andy Ollie is just too keen )

We will only be selling it in 1 Litre sizes....


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

is this the bottle for the stuff Johny?










Also, do you recomend a bottle to dispense from, Chem Resitant Head needed etc?

Will have some of this when then Last Touch is back in


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, thats the kiddie 

I just use a normal dispenser bottle and standard trigger spray. 

Last Touch - Should have been last week, will call Megs Monday to find out. 

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

top guy, will be getting some of this then, i take it its (semi) wax safe, and doesnt strip too much for what i've heard?

Be a bit over the top to use one of those pressure sprayer bottles (the 2ltr ones???)

As this stuff dilutes 100:1 (are we SURE about that) then 200ml of this, and the rest water in one of those pump spray things should be wicked!

Can this stuff be used for anything else? Any are those spray things OK, wide (ish) spray on them?


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

ill let u know bout the 100:1 when johhny sends it


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

rorton said:


> As this stuff dilutes 100:1 ... then 200ml of this, and the rest water in one of those [2 litre] pump spray things


If it dilutes 100:1, you only need 20ml in 2 litres, not 200ml.

Nige


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

doh, maths was never my stong point, lol


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

any one tried the dilute ratio on this yet, is it really that high i.e. 100:1? Think i might buy a 1Litre concentrate and split it up and sell to afew others, dont personally need a massive amount really. Is this price still £25, whats the availability like?

Cheers :thumb: 

Andy G


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

A dilution ratio of 100:1 is about the same as car wash, so it's no big deal is it? I'm certainly up for a litre, but if anyone wants, say, 100ml I could buy more. 

Nige


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

waiting on mine to arrive


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

well im in pretty desperate need of some pre-wash insect remover, front end of the golf seems to be getting covered recently, might get something from halfrauds in the short-term until this 1litre dilute makes an appearance.

Got this email back from Mobile-Auto-Care this morning who are the Einszett dealer for the UK, emailed them asking for price, dilution ratio and availabilty;
_Regarding the 1 litre Anti Insect+Pre Cleaner. At the moment we are awaiting labels for this product which is turning out to be a bit of a nightmare, the product is ready, but I would prefer to send it out with the appropriate labelling and instructions. Dilution rate will be between 20:1 and 40:1. The final pricing is not set, but a guide line of £25.00 including delivery. If you would like to talk to me regarding time scales please ring me anytime _

So i'm not so confident on the 100:1 ratio people have been talking about anymore.... ​


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh good.... I have been waiting on Einszett as it looks like they have played a blinder with me!! 

Hence why I have been paricurley quiet over the last 24 hours. 

I was told it was 1:100 but then when I spoke to them 2 days ago was told something diffrent so have been waiting for confirmation. 

Andy Ollie I will PM you.

Give me an hour ill post up.


John


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Right, 

I have just got a conclusive answer and it is that the product is "officially" dilutable 1:20 to 1:40 PLUS. 

I have tried this as well and Daffy, Andy C have tried this on their cars at 1:100 and it worked spot on. 

So, I believe Einszett are just being conservative. 

On this basis as Einszett UK have said this product will be £25 and I am just waiting on it being delivered to me with English labels on it...!

Also, 

Just for clarification Einszett (UK)/Mobil Autocare are the Official UK Importers for Einszett. Clean and Shiny Ltd are the official UK wholesaler dealing with End Users and Trade requests.


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

So in other words support your friendly trader (c&s), because johnny has no money to buy petrol for the r32


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

*edit* 

That will be GTi


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

GTi thought it was a r32


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

Any news I'm after some of this!

P.S. thanks for the speedy delivery on two orders this week!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

andyollie said:


> GTi thought it was a r32


Its better than an R32 with the DSG box in it IMHO (having driven both at fairly lairy speeds and under different conditions) :thumb:


----------



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

Any more news on this yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Im waiting on Einszett to provide me with the 1 litre bottles of this. 

As soon as I have them I will let you know. 

I believe there is a delay with the labeling.


----------



## Neggy (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the update :thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump. Just so long as you have them by the 23 September! 

Nige


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i got a sample of this, its good gear, im mixing @ 20:1


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump! The Open Day on 23 September is getting closer, any news?

Nige


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Guys

I "think" it's arrived - it'll be the bottles without labels I suspect !! I'm checking into the why's and where fors etc.

I'll post to this thread asap.


Mr Marine


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

andyollie said:


> i got a sample of this, its good gear, im mixing @ 20:1


I've been mixing it @ 40:1 with great results


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

As I suspected - it's here, all ready and waiting for the 23rd.

Bit like the rest of us !!!


Mr Marine


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

Brazo said:


> I've been mixing it @ 40:1 with great results


must give the 40:1 a shot :thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

Can I pre-order a bottle, plus some other stuff?

Einszett Non Acid Wheel Cleaner (EIZWC) £5.95 £5.95 
Einszett Exclusive Glanz Shampoo - Weekly Shampoo (EIZEX) £4.95 £4.95 
Einszett ****pit Premium (EIZCP) £5.95 £5.95 
Einszett Anti Insect 1 Litre Concentrate (10088) £20.00 £20.00 
Einszett Vinyl-Rubber Care and Protectant (EIZVR) £6.95 £6.95 
Einszett Tyre Foam (EIZTF) £5.95 £5.95 
2 x Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel - 2 Pack (10058) £18.25 £36.50 
Subtotal £86.25 
VAT (£12.85) 
Total £86.25 


Nige


----------



## Mr Marine (Jan 8, 2006)

Of course !

I'll get it put to one side for you..........

Mr Marine


----------



## Gary Cundliffe (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't find this on your website, have i missed out?


----------



## RenaultRS (Dec 17, 2005)

It's still there Gary, here's the link: -

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=10088


----------

